# Can a rabbit squeeze thru a 2 inch crack?



## critterslayer (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a little bit of corn in one of my rabbit boxes for bait, when i checked it this morning it was set off. there is a 2 inch opening in the back of the box, it was chewed on and nothing was in the trap. I found some hair in the trap that looks like rabbit hair so i don't think it was a squirrel. Can a rabbit squeeze through that small of a crack?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 27, 2013)

Corn?
My bet is on a squirrel.


----------



## dotties cutter (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a grown cat that stays in the house and the clearance under the doors in the house is two and one eighth inches and the cat has no trouble going from room to room when she wants to. If it was a rabbit and not a squirrel it could also depend on the rabbits size. Them big ol wood rats like corn also.


----------



## critterslayer (Feb 27, 2013)

whenever i have corn in front of one of my trail cams, i get pics of rabbits coming to  it, so i put some in my boxes. The hair didn't look like squirrel hair...but i guess it could have been a squirrel.


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe a field rat? They have bout the same color fur as a rabbit and we got some pretty good sized ones around here


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2013)

Could have been a cotton rat, but their hair is fairly short.


----------



## critterslayer (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok. But if a rabbit can squeeze through it, i would say it was a rabbit. I think the hair was too long for a rat. I think a rat would have just slipped through without chewing.


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 27, 2013)

I know for a fact that a cottontail can/will go right through a square in chain link fence, so I would say that it is a good possibility.


----------



## chris chupp (Feb 27, 2013)

They can go through 2 inch chicken wire that I know.


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 27, 2013)

mojo02 said:


> I know for a fact that a cottontail can/will go right through a square in chain link fence, so I would say that it is a good possibility.


x 2 I watch my dogs put cottontails through a chain link fence where I run all the time


----------



## Chuck Terry (Feb 27, 2013)

If his head goes through, he is gone!  They run through chainlink all the time to get away.


----------



## canepatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I know you don't normally bait a rabbit trap with corn but I've caught rabbits before in squirrel traps baited with shelled corn.


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 27, 2013)

Chuck Terry said:


> If his head goes through, he is gone!  They run through chainlink all the time to get away.


x2
first time I seen it I thought oh boy he's caught ,Wrong he wiggled that head and was gone


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 27, 2013)

mojo02 said:


> I know for a fact that a cottontail can/will go right through a square in chain link fence, so I would say that it is a good possibility.



You got that right! When I was little my uncle caught a rabbit in a box and brought it to me. We turned it loose in a chain link fence and it never stopped running!


----------



## swampcat95 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have had a San Juan run right through a 2x2 wire fence before. I believe it is very possible.


----------

